# New Photos (T. gigas, A. azuraklaasi, C. fimbriatus)



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

Finally, bought some Ts yesterday (Blame CMI).  And here I thought my addiction was _drifting_.  I know, I shouldn't have bought anything right before the conference, but I couldn't pass these up.

Spent some time photographing these girls.  The first three are females. Click on the links if you want to see the rest of the photos.

_Tapinauchenius gigas_
















http://photobucket.com/albums/v85/Inferno03/Tarantulas/Tapinauchenius/gigas/Female/

_Avicularia azuraklaasi_











http://photobucket.com/albums/v85/Inferno03/Tarantulas/Avicularia/azuraklaasi/

_Chilobrachy fimbriatus_
















http://photobucket.com/albums/v85/Inferno03/Tarantulas/Chilobrachy/fimbriatus/Female/


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

*Newly acquired Ts I haven't photographed yet, until now*

_Avicularia braunshauseni_ 1 of 3 Holley gave me. Thanks Holley!












Mature male _Poecilotheria fasciata_















http://photobucket.com/albums/v85/Inferno03/Tarantulas/Poecilotheria/fasciata/Mature Male/

Mature male _Poecilotheria regalis_















http://photobucket.com/albums/v85/Inferno03/Tarantulas/Poecilotheria/regalis/Mature Male/


----------



## MurinusekPoland (May 13, 2005)

wow nice Tarantulas  T.gigas and A.azurklaasi the best. How much is T.gigas after 3 molt?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

MurinusekPoland said:
			
		

> wow nice Tarantulas  T.gigas and A.azurklaasi the best. How much is T.gigas after 3 molt?


I paid $130 for her, I don't know how much they cost after 3rd molt.  :?


----------



## Vys (May 13, 2005)

The C. fimbriatus looked a little ill at ease on that big plastic leaf, but nice Ts!


----------



## David_F (May 13, 2005)

Love the C. fimbriatus.  I've got to get a few of those this year.

Great pics, Dwayne.


----------



## GoTerps (May 13, 2005)

Sweet pics Dwayne, and I guess the spiders are alright too!


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 13, 2005)

That T. gigas is one heck of a spider. Makes me want some of those lightning bolts


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  I swear the T. gigas displays a color of its own.  I am just blown away.  Like, I haven't even seen the color in all my art supplies, which is very rare.

I would describe it as a soft peachy orange.   Great, now I am hungry.


----------



## Brian S (May 13, 2005)

Very nice Dwayne 
Your pics ROCK!!!!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

***Points***  Look at this premolted butt!!!!


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 13, 2005)

That's a well fed T for sure is she looking for a male ?   mine just matured this week gotta love that jet black post molt coloration


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> That's a well fed T for sure is she looking for a male ?   mine just matured this week gotta love that jet black post molt coloration



Yes, she will NEED a boy toy after she hardens up.  You offering?


----------

